# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Ngất ngây giữa rừng hoa tulip ở 'khu vườn châu Âu' - Du lịch Hà Lan

## hangnt

*Trong một lần ghé thăm Keukenhof ở Hà Lan, độc giả QC Phan đã sững sờ trước vườn hoa tulip rực rỡ sắc màu.*

Những ngày đông lạnh lẽo ở châu Âu đã qua đi để nhường chỗ cho những ngày xuân nắng ấm. Mùa xuân cũng là thời điểm để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của các loài hoa ở châu Âu, và có lẽ Keukenhof sẽ là điểm đến thú vị cho những người yêu hoa.

Keukenhof thuộc thị trấn Lisse, phía nam Amsterdam, Hà Lan. nó còn được biết đến với tên gọi “Khu vườn châu Âu”. Keukenhof là vườn hoa lớn nhất thế giới hiện nay với hơn 7 triệu loài hoa (đặc biệt là hoa tulip) trên một diện tích rộng 32 hecta.

Tại đây lễ hội hoa được tổ chức hằng năm, đây là dịp để du khách đến tham quan và chiêm ngưỡng các loài hoa. Ngoài ra, du khách có thể ngắm các cánh đồng hoa tulip tuyệt đẹp bên cạnh các cối xay gió đặc trưng của xứ sở hoa tulip này.



Cổng vào vườn hoa Keukenhof



Vòi phun nước nghệ thuật



Hoa ngập lối hai bên đường đi



Những con suối chảy rì rào





Một rừng hoa ở Keukenhof



Một cậu nhóc chưa rành sử dụng máy ảnh đang loay hoay tìm cách để chụp lại những cánh hoa tulip đang nở rộ dưới nắng xuân



Cối xay gió đặc trưng ở Hà Lan



Hồ nước thơ mộng



Vườn hoa muôn sắc màu









Du khách có thể thuê xe đạp để đi vòng quanh khu vườn Keukenhof

----------


## Amp21

Ha Lan đẹp và văn minh

----------


## h20love

hoa tuy líp đẹp wa'

----------


## showluo

Ảnh đẹp quá
Muốn đi du lịch HL thế

----------

